# Making your own lump charcoal



## schultzy (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone ever read up on how to make your own lump charcoal. I googled, you guessed it, how to make lump charcoal, and there are home techniques on making it. Seems pretty simple. Just wondered if anyones ever done it and if so is it worth the trouble.


----------



## sporty (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's one I'm hoping to try soon.

http://64.176.180.203/charcoalretort.htm


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have seen a couple shows on TV that showed you how to do it and IMO way too much time and effort involved to get the end product.  Way too easy to buy it at the store or on the net.  JMO.


----------



## sporty (Aug 22, 2007)

It does seem to take some time and work.  I have 2 reasons to want to try this.  

One, just to say I did it.  It would be pretty cool to smoke a butt from a hog you raised and smoke with charcoal you made!!

Two, lack of quality lump charcoal in this area.

Jeff


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you do it post some pics..


----------

